# Double Barrel Pistol shoots two bullets at once



## jono (Feb 23, 2014)

click for more -->> *Double Barrel Pistol shoots two bullets at once*


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What a waste of time and ammunition. Built so you can miss twice with each pull of the trigger.... Hey dumb, what do you think? Dumber!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a gimmick but cool to some I guess. I have never been a fan of double barrel weapons. I have shot a few db shotguns and never got the urge to have one. I prefer a single shot over a double barrel myself.. I have pump,semi auto and single shot shotguns and more times than not I grab the single shot.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait till you see the price. They are just as accurate as a regular pistol from what I've seen.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If it floats your boat then by all means buy one. IMO, not even a good concept but they don't care what I think. Some fools will buy anything.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

If somebody wants it they can have it. I'm sure somebody will pay some outlandish price for it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't care for it, but further I'd be curious; what purpose does it serve?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Think of all the felons lives you can turn around. If one 45 round can stop a man two should be able to turn him around!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That was built just to show they could and sell a few to someone with enough money it don't madder. It has no use at all.
Another big boy weapon slap it on the table a say top this. It has been around awhile
they get an A in engineering and a D in usefulness


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just like the double barreled AR15, IMO, stupid. If you want a machine gun then buy a machine gun, not some wanna be piece of junk that will be more trouble than it's worth. A lame excuse to try to get around the NFA rules on machine guns/full auto weapons.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Here is my double barrelled handgun







I read that the manufacturer once had been manufacturing this gun in 44mag and one unlucky owner had both barrels go off at once. Mine is in the lowly 45 colt.
Sorry for the topic drift.
Would I like to shoot a double 1911, yeah sure!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it's kind of cool to look at, would fun to shoot it once, but NEVER would I spend any of my money on it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> *I think it's kind of cool to look at*, would fun to shoot it once, but NEVER would I spend any of my money on it.


Can't say the same. Looks *********, and about the only thing that makes dual wield suddenly seem feasible.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah bro...posted that here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...dow-gilboa-snake-double-barreled-ar-15-a.html Post#8.

I like it...but to each there own.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

A good friend of mines father was a game warden in South Florida for many many years back in the day. He retired in the mid 80's I guess. In the late 70's or so he was in the glades and came up on a few cubans supposedly fishing. He asked for their license and all of the sudden, one of them pullet out a 25 handgun and shot him 5 or 6 times int he chest, point blank. Not one of the rounds went through his sternum. He lived for many years after that. One of them dropped a gun that he kept and showed me when I was in high school. It had 4 barrels and was a 12 guage I believe. It was more like a pistol than a rifle if I remember correctly. I'm not sure if it was some kind of homemade contraption or what. He was like a second father to me and just died last year. I forgot all about that weapon until I saw this thread. I will get ahold of my buddy and see if he still has it or has any pics of it..


----------

